# Portuguese Sausage Spam



## jsfletch (Apr 22, 2015)

Hormel just announced that it will begin producing Portuguese Sausage Spam. Can't wait til L&L adds it to its menu. Yummy. Hawaii is Hormels largest consumer of Spam!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2015)

Not that it has anything to do with anything, but a new Kona Coffee & restaurant just opened 2 blocks from home. 'Cousin' back in Kona finally got coffee production up enough to send the beans here, and Grandma will be doing the cookin'. Said to be typical Hawaiian fare- whatever she feels like cooking today. Rice, Beans, and a choice of meats. Today's article in the Food section of the paper said to expect some Spam. Portuguese Sausage (Linguica) sounds good.

Stay tuned.

Jim


----------



## slip (Apr 22, 2015)

Sounded like that Spam was only going to be available in Hawaii. I didn't see
When it was going to be available. I'll be checking for it when I'm there in a 
Couple weeks.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm sorry, but Portuguese Sausage Spam is not permitted on TUG - consider yourself warned.


----------



## jsfletch (Apr 23, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I'm sorry, but Portuguese Sausage Spam is not permitted on TUG - consider yourself warned.



Aloha Denise, I know this is a safe offer.... If you are ever in KoOlina I'll buy you a Portuguese sausage spam plate lunch at the restaurant of your choice or the bar of your choice.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2015)

jsfletch said:


> Aloha Denise, I know this is a safe offer.... If you are ever in KoOlina I'll buy you a Portuguese sausage spam plate lunch at the restaurant of your choice or the bar of your choice.



Very nice offer, but I'd go for the Mahimahi sandwich - I am a Piscatarian!  :rofl:


----------



## Gophesjo (Apr 23, 2015)

*Coconuts, Pineapple, and Spam*

Sunny’s Coconut Spam Spears with Spicy Pineapple Chutney
Recipe courtesy Sunny Anderson, 2015

Makes 10

Sunny's Coconut Spam Spears For the Chutney

•1 cup crushed pineapple

•Juice of 1 lemon

•1/2 cup turbinado sugar

•1/4 cup white vinegar

•1 teaspoons mild yellow curry powder

•1 teaspoon kosher salt

•½ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes

•1 teaspoon cornstarch

•2 scallions, thinly sliced, white and green parts (plus more for garnish)

For the spears

•1 12-ounce can of any SPAM (classic, black pepper, or hot n spicy)

•1/2 cup all-purpose flour

•1/2 cup shredded, sweetened coconut

•1/4 cup cornstarch

•Zest of 1 lemon

•1 egg

•2/3 cup soda water, ice cold

•A pinch of salt

•Peanut oil, for frying

1. Make the chutney. In a small sauce pan on medium heat add the pineapple, lemon juice, sugar, vinegar, curry powder, salt and crushed red pepper flakes. Cook while stirring until the pot begins to bubble a bit, then lower heat and simmer for 10 minutes. In a small bowl mix the cornstarch with 1 tablespoon of warm water. Stir until smooth. Pour this mixture into the chutney. Stir to incorporate. Turn off heat and allow to cool. Once cool, stir in the scallions (remember to leave some for garnish!).

2. Prepare the spears. Fill a large pot or deep fryer with peanut oil, leaving a few inches at the top. Bring the temperature to 375 degrees. Cut the Spam in half lengthwise and then cut each half into five long spears. In a mixing bowl whisk together flour, coconut, cornstarch and lemon zest. Add in the soda water and egg. Dip the spears into the tempura batter and slowly lower the battered spam into the fryer. Let fry for 5 minutes or until brown and crispy. Remove to a sheet tray lined with a wire rack. Serve the Spam spears with a side of Pineapple Chutney.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 23, 2015)

*Spam fans in California*

The  SPAMERICAN™ Tour is in California this week:

http://sfist.com/2015/04/22/_spamerican_tour_april_23.php

I'd go if I could. Yummmm.


----------



## cali-gal (Apr 27, 2015)

I love Portuguese sausage (linguica)!  Best sausage ever! It should be interesting to see how that is converted into Spam. 

I do note the flavor of linguica on the islands is quite different than what I purchase on the west coast of the mainland. I've been wanting to try it on the east coast to see if there is a difference from west to east coast as well.


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 27, 2015)

cali-gal said:


> I love Portuguese sausage (linguica)!  Best sausage ever! It should be interesting to see how that is converted into Spam.
> 
> I do note the flavor of linguica on the islands is quite different than what I purchase on the west coast of the mainland. I've been wanting to try it on the east coast to see if there is a difference from west to east coast as well.


Yes, the taste is very different.  I grew up eating it and it is one of the things I miss the most.

I have my mom freeze some Redondo's Hot Portuguese Sausage and bring it up with her when she visits.  We love it.

You can get it here (I've seen it in San Jose and San Francisco Japantown) but it is really expensive.

-ryan


----------



## klpca (Apr 27, 2015)

sjsharkie said:


> Yes, the taste is very different.  I grew up eating it and it is one of the things I miss the most.
> 
> I have my mom freeze some Redondo's Hot Portuguese Sausage and bring it up with her when she visits.  We love it.
> 
> ...


I have found Redondo's at our Marukai market. 

Prior to that I would buy it at Costco in Hawaii and freeze it then bring it home. The things we do. Now if Ululani's would open a mainland location!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 28, 2015)

I love Linguica and Chorizo. And Spam seems to always taste better on Hawaii. Used to have a Polynesian Restaurant in Bradenton, Fl. owned by a nice lady from Samoa. Only place other than Hawaii that I could get good urban Hawaiian food. Sadly, she closed a few years ago. Any one been to Ato's Polynesian Paradise on Cortez Road in Bradenton? Really miss it.


----------



## jsfletch (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/...-27&u=ujWD5ZH3GKGKgWov+5eFGMoCdu&t=1430241702

We're leaving on Sat so I won't be able to attend this.. Bummer....


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 28, 2015)

klpca said:


> I have found Redondo's at our Marukai market.
> 
> Prior to that I would buy it at Costco in Hawaii and freeze it then bring it home. The things we do. Now if Ululani's would open a mainland location!


Do they have the hot version?  I don't care for the mild as much.

Who am I kidding?  I'll eat it


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2015)

I'll be in Hawaii in 32 days. I'll let you know what I find. 

Dave, suddenly feeling Spam deprived...


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2015)

We'll be there next week and my DW who doesn't like Spam said we should look
For it because she would try that one. So we'll look for it but I haven't heard
When they plan to start selling it?


----------



## klpca (Apr 28, 2015)

sjsharkie said:


> Do they have the hot version?  I don't care for the mild as much.
> 
> Who am I kidding?  I'll eat it



I don't remember having a choice, so I imagine that it was regular. I was so excited to see it locally.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2015)

OK, I hate to ask a stupid question, but here goes anyway. I was cleaning out our travel trailer recently, and came across a can of 'Hot and Spicy' Spam. With Tabasco. I know I bought it some years ago with the idea that it would ward off starvation if we were ever stranded somewhere without anything to eat. That never happened.

SO, not to be wasteful, anybody got an idea what to do with it, preferably palatable. I like the spicy bit, but DW, not so much. Is there a way to tone it down a little.  I thought about cubing it up into some homemade mac 'n' cheese, or some other kind of casserole. Just frying up a slab of Spam seems like it might be just too much.

Jim


----------



## Gophesjo (Apr 28, 2015)

*Spicy Spam Salad Spread*

Assuming it is still useable at all, grind it up to make a Spam Salad Spread using mucho bread and butter pickles or sweet relish, canola oil mayonnaise, and similarly ground mild cheddar.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 28, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> OK, I hate to ask a stupid question, but here goes anyway. I was cleaning out our travel trailer recently, and came across a can of 'Hot and Spicy' Spam. With Tabasco. I know I bought it some years ago with the idea that it would ward off starvation if we were ever stranded somewhere without anything to eat. That never happened.
> 
> SO, not to be wasteful, anybody got an idea what to do with it, preferably palatable. I like the spicy bit, but DW, not so much. Is there a way to tone it down a little.  I thought about cubing it up into some homemade mac 'n' cheese, or some other kind of casserole. Just frying up a slab of Spam seems like it might be just too much.
> 
> Jim




Shred it into scrambled eggs, or use it to make omelets.  Turn it into Christmas ornaments. It's Spam. Not like its real food, or anything. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 28, 2015)

Good thought on the eggs. They'll calm about anything down and one can use as much or little as necessary.


----------



## Gophesjo (Apr 29, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Shred it into scrambled eggs, or use it to make omelets.  Turn it into Christmas ornaments. It's Spam. Not like its real food, or anything.
> 
> Dave



I was born and raised in the city where Spam was created.  In that town, your words are fightin' words (they just broke ground on a brand new multi-gazillion dollar Spam museum).  That said, your crack about Christmas ornaments has me rofl.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2015)

Gophesjo said:


> I was born and raised in the city where Spam was created.  In that town, your words are fightin' words (they just broke ground on a brand new multi-gazillion dollar Spam museum).  That said, your crack about Christmas ornaments has me rofl.



Thanks.  I meant it as a joke.  

I'm actually a fan of Spam.  (Spamfan?) I lived in Hawaii as a teenager, and loved having Spam and eggs for breakfast. I was amazed to check the Spam website and saw all the various types they make now. I wish some of those interesting varieties were available in my local store.

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 30, 2015)

Has anyone tried bacon spam?  I've seen it for sale but never quite bit the bullet to try it.

DH and I first had a fried Spam breakfast in Oahu years ago (my first trip) and it was served with eggs over easy and rice.  It was so good, we actually stock Spam in the pantry and every once in a while, serve it up with eggs over easy (and maybe rice if we have any on hand).   Grosses some of our friends out--until they try it.


----------



## slip (Apr 30, 2015)

The Portuguese flavor is coming out in May in Hawaii only. We get there 
Wednesday so we'll be looking for it when we shop on Thursday.


----------



## slip (May 8, 2015)

Checked the FoodLand today and they didn't have the Portuguese Sausage 
Flavor yet.  We need to hit the SafeWay too so we'll see if they have it.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2015)

None at the SafeWay either. I'll keep checking if we go back for groceries and
I'll check one more time before we leave.


----------



## slip (May 9, 2015)

Success, who would of thought the Big Save in Elele but they had a lot of it.


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2015)

slip said:


> Success, who would of thought the Big Save in Elele but they had a lot of it.
> 
> View attachment 2041




How does it taste?

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (May 10, 2015)

thanks for doing the leg work, we'll be there tomorrow, Im going to try it for breakfast with eggs.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## slip (May 10, 2015)

Haven't tried it yet bought it this afternoon. Tomorrows Mother's Day so I don't
Know if I'm cooking. DW dragged me kicking and screening to the BeachWalk
Again. They had a special on Blue Kauai's.

SmithOp 
We just walked back to the Pono Kai. Let me know how you like it. When we try 
It I'll post what we thought of it.


----------



## SmithOp (May 10, 2015)

We usually stop at Costco when we get there and buy the multi pack of sausage, hot and mild.  Whatever is left we freeze, wrap in newspaper and put in a ziplock to take home.  This will be much easier to bring home.  I'll be interested to see how it cooks up, its easy to burn the sausage, have to cook on med-low.  Nothing like that first morning in Hawaii with Kona coffee, eggs and p-sausage, and fresh island fruit.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## slip (May 10, 2015)

We stopped in Hanalei after snorkeling at Anini and DW needed a comb so we
Stopped in the Big Save. My sister said she wanted to try the new Spam so we
Told her we'd bring her a can. Well the Big Save in Hanalei had it too so we got
Her a can. Maybe it's something about the Big Save's but it's the only place
We found it?


----------



## Gaozhen (May 10, 2015)

Anyone tasted it yet? How is it? Grew up on spam and eggs, grilled spam and cheese sandwiches, and macaroni and cheese and spam. Delish! 

(PS - Alaska, where I grew up, has the second highest per capita consumption of spam, right after Hawaii of course.)


----------



## slip (May 10, 2015)

Maybe tomorrow morning. It's DW's birthday so she'll have to decide.


----------



## SmithOp (May 11, 2015)

Good morning, we checked into Kaanapali Beach Club last night and walked over to Times market for some essentials, lo and behold, there it was on an endcap.  I've just fried up a couple slices for a taste test - flavor is very comparable to a mild sausage, the texture is a little mushy, not as meaty and chewy as true sausage.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Gaozhen (May 11, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Good morning, we checked into Kaanapali Beach Club last night and walked over to Times market for some essentials, lo and behold, there it was on an endcap.  I've just fried up a couple slices for a taste test - flavor is very comparable to a mild sausage, the texture is a little mushy, not as meaty and chewy as true sausage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk



Thanks SmithOp! How does it compare to regular spam? And anyone want to ship me some?  (Mostly kidding...)


----------



## slip (May 14, 2015)

We had the Spam this morning and all kidding aside, it's our new favorite. You
Can smell it right out of the can and it smells great cooking. We went shopping
Again today and they did have it at the FoodLand in Kapaa now.


----------



## topmom101 (May 21, 2015)

Funny story about Spam.... growing up in an Italian household, my mother never opened a can of anything, so my entire life the mere thought of "Spam in a can" truly grossed me out. When my daughter enrolled to the University of Hawaii at Manoa for her Master's Degree, I visited her often as was shocked by the HUGE selection of Spam I'd see at her local Safeway.  

Now, my daughter, having grown up in my household, never ate anything out of a can either but, as a "poor" student, she was financially motivated to give Spam a try.  Imagine my surprise, when on a subsequent visit I opened her kitchen pantry and found quite a variety of Spam.  That night, I caved to pressure and tried it for the first time, and, can I say.... wow, I really liked it!!!! 

Today, my husband always teases me when he makes his Spam spread and I end up eating most of it. Who would have thought?????


----------



## Henry M. (May 21, 2015)

I can't remeber the lat time I tried it. I'll have to go for it next time I'm in Hawaii.


----------

